# when do you approx have your 1st scan?



## Danielle

i went the doctors today and i was quite suprised she didnt tell me how far gone i was, my due date is 8th nov and she worked out that i have round about a 28day cycle. i dont no how to work it out.

just wondering when you have your first scan?


----------



## Serene123

You have your first scan at 12 weeks. If you're due Nov 8th then you're 5 weeks 3 days. :)


----------



## nikky0907

I ad my first scan at 8 weeks.I am due Oct. 8th...


----------



## BurtonBaby

I had my first scan at 10 weeks. More than likely, your dates will be close, and the u/s will just confirm it, if that is what your worried about. The scans are exciting, but if you have it too early, there might not be anything to see yet. Congrats!!


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

i had my scan at 10 weeks cos my doc thought i was further gone, but i think u normally have them around 12-13 weeks x


----------



## mommy2raven

About 12 weeks or so


----------



## lynz

anywhere between 10-12 weeks


----------



## TashaAndBump

Like the other girls have said, it varies from place to place but is generally aimed to be at about 12 weeks of pregnancy. The purpose of the first scan is just to confirm that your dates are correct and to confirm your due date :) It's still very exciting, though - I loved seeing my little 'bean' for the first time! XD lol

Congrats on your pregnancy and best of luck at your scan :hugs:


----------



## sweetsammi

U usually have it at around 12 weeks or before if u have any problems xx


----------

